# Next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride this Saturday Sept 20th!



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

It's that time again...Air up those tires and grease up those bearings for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride this Sat,Sept 20th at 9:00am at the one & only Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. Meet and greet at the shop with plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean & Starbucks just across the street. Then we head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Another great ride!*

Good turnout & cooler weather made for a great ride. Had to do a lil last minute maintenance on the Napoleon, but got it on the road just in time to head out. Hope to see more riders out here in the coming cooler months...Long Beach isn't the only spot to "Ride Vintage"


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## DUSTYSHADOW (Sep 22, 2014)

*Elgin blue bird*



fordmike65 said:


> It's that time again...Air up those tires and grease up those bearings for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride this Sat,Sept 20th at 9:00am at the one & only Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. Meet and greet at the shop with plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean & Starbucks just across the street. Then we head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!




Hi Mike, Wasn't sure how else to contact you. You wrote about my Elgin Blue Bird and your inbox is filled and I don't know how else to contact you other than this post. If you want to call about the bike you can contact me at 248-685-1045.  Thanks  Doug


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2014)

*Looks like you guys had a great time..*

I'm sort of jealous. We we be planning something soon here in the St. Louis metro hopefully. Can't wait. Weather is perfect! Rob.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 22, 2014)

Napoleon Looks GOOD! Needs some gold pinstripes on the rims


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Napoleon Looks GOOD! Needs some gold pinstripes on the rims




You read my mind! Needs something to tie them into the rest of the bike. Had no time due to last minute repairs and some painful lessons in wheel building...I'll get it one of these days.


----------

